# Not Happy With yield please help!!!



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok so I have what I think is a decent setup

-1000 Watt HPS (Flower) 9x9 Room
-40,000 lumen t5 light (Veg) Small Closet
-Mylar on the walls
-Temps around 74 humidty 50%
-Fox Farm Ocean Forest 
-Fox Farm 3 Pack Nutes
-2 gal Perfect Pots

I have grown 6 strains from clone LSD (3 phenos), Lemon Skunk, Northern Lights, and White Widow. I also raised 11 females from bag seed/Jamaican seed first crop.

First Crop I flowered 24 plants. This crop only 12 because I couldn't get all 24 ready in time.

I switch the lights on em at 1ft for the satavias (get really tall 5-6) and the indicas at 2ft, bush out and goto like 3.5ft 
First Crop I topped all the plants, as well as trying some supercroping out. Second crop no toping was done.

First and second crop average yield about 20 grams a plant.....I was happy the first time with the 24 but with the 12 I feel 20 grams is pathetic. Really upset, running a nice room plants look superhealthy throughout just not enough bud. ( got aerocloner so I can always run 24 here on out.)

Now I think my problem is my 2 gal pots, if you agree tell me how much of the problem you think it could be causing.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 15, 2010)

do you have any light leaks?


----------



## BluffinCali (Jul 15, 2010)

I would go with 3 or 5gl pots, I usually veg for 8-10wks, 1400w mh for veg, 2000w hps during flower, always over 2oz/plant, Ive had some plants last cycle supposedly called blue crack that I got over 6 oz off of, but usually between 2-4 oz depending on strain. Anyways I would for sure get bigger pots, but even with 2gl pots you should be getting more, I like to veg longer than most people Ive had cycles vegged for over 3 months but Ive found that little over 2 months after transplanting into whatever pot/medium its final home is, seems to work good, but longer you veg the bigger the buds, but it all depends on how quick you want a harvest.


----------



## BluffinCali (Jul 15, 2010)

Any leaks would really hurt, probably cause some branches to hermie aswell as stunt growth, were the trichs ripe when you cut the different strains? Also after flipping about how long did it take before you saw first signs flowering?


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 15, 2010)

lite leaks are hell, gettcha a tent theyre cheap as fck right now.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

The room is pitch black, The lemon and the Northern are strong sativa phenos, They were making some nice colas, I thought they were done on my first grow but here on the second I am sure they not. I harvested the indicas, and Im gonna give the sativas another month. I do think it could be a strain issue but I have tried a few at this point, Maybe I'm just unlucky? The LSD is my best strain for sure but I wish it would get that much bushier or have a better cola. I'm open to new pruning techniques, I'm thinking about trying to lollipop. 

When I switch the lights, They stretch for a week, Then week 2 little buds start to form, week three there a little more defined, and then it starts packing on the bud weight, or lack there of.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

ps lemme get some of the blue crack


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 15, 2010)

do you gott ur lights right on top of them, are temps and air flow good? you wouldnt belive what compost teas and the right food/micros will do


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

i haven't used any of the water solubles, the only nutrient i have used it fox farm 3 pack. I have an umbrella with the vertical bulb, really bright and there, and yes I have a heat exhaust, osolating fan, and portable a/c


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would like to add lighting but it seems i haven't even taken advantage of the light I have already.

If anyone has any other ideas or give a second opinion it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 15, 2010)

How long have you been growing? How many grows do you have under your belt?


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

this is only my second harvest.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 15, 2010)

Dialing in things like when and how much to water, and when and how much to feed, is something that will come with experience. After a lot of trial and error, you'll settle into a schedule that works for you and your plants. One thing off the bat that I noticed, and it was mentioned before, go with bigger pots. 3-5 gallons as suggested. Get 5 gallon buckets and go with 3 gallons of soil which should give our plants some room to stretch. Post some pics of your plants as that will help determine if you're doing something wrong. I also think your temps are kind cool. I run at about 80-85* which allows the plants to transpire and drink what I'm feeding them.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

ok my light is turning on soon...Ill get pics.... Im gonna go pick up some 5 gal squares tomorrow. Do you think the pots will make a significant difference, I was also considering switching to ebb and flow instead of getting bigger containers.


----------



## Cali chronic (Jul 15, 2010)

Try doing the same strain instead of different indicas and sativas---You will get an even canopy #1 you can try different nutes if you are seeing results you want. But by having the same strain or clones you can see which she responds to better---nutes/ ph etc...
3gal pot and 5 gal pot are supposed to yeild the same according to the Bible--but I think the bigger the root the bigger the canopy the bigger the flowers. I use 5 gal nursery pots and average about a 1/4 lb a plant but do not veg them taller the 20 inches. I do have some stuff 5 foot and expect 2lbs from a 5 gal pot dried cured and trimmed dispensery style.
But inside you need no bigger then 3 gal for dirt conserrvation space and nutes and water---no need-- your inside should not get that tall as the light wont get down far enough to finish the bottom and you end up with half baked little peanut size crap that is good for cooking I guess.
Trim the at the bottom for clones and top them for about four spears and no bigger then 20 inches and you will have fat tight ones.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jul 15, 2010)

a few things you can do to up your yeild is grow bushes, look into SCroG growing,...20 grams from a 3.5ft tall plant is pretty low...I get 1-2oz off of a plant with a 4ft 6 tube T8, which the factory claims its just shy of a 400w MH which i dont belive, but point being it's far less light than your 1000w HPS and I yeild quite a bit more.. If you dont have a problem with space and your growing in strait soil I would up the size of your pots, A MAIN factor many over look is the pure fact that your plants are only as healthy and large as your root sytems, your plants may be either root bound or just the small size of your root ball could be holding you back. Also you can top your plant at the 3rd-4th node and let the branches grow. Once the branches are about 6-8 inches long you can bend the tips over until they are facing the ground and leave them like this for about a week this will forc the newest shots on the braches to force new braches without topping the plant thus being a much quicker rebound and less down time...Once you notice the nodes on the branches shooting out and theyre about an inch you can let the tips up they'll go back to normal in a few days..Now that the new shoots are about the same height as the main tips they all become main colas using this and depending on strain your plant will create a bush with an even canopy and many bud sites.

You can also get some nutrients that are strickly for roots...advanced nutes makes voodoo juice, piranha, tarantula, and carboload (too feed the microbes) which would do good with fox farm nute which are mainly organic.. all of those are benificial fungi and microbes to stimulate root growth and can be bought in smaller portions due to them being a little expensive...but you would do fine with just voodoo juice..

One of the best things you can do is make your root systems bigger, this will make your plants grow faster and yeild bigger, thus the need for larger pots..other than that it boils down to the genetics of the plants your growing look for high indoor yeilders, pure power plant, northern lights, super silver haze, super lemon haze these plants have very high yeilds indoors and rediculous yeilds outdoors.. and giving your plants the best stress free enviroment you can

deff look into scrog I've seen a guy pull 1lb off of one LST'd plant with a 1000w light a rule of thumb is 1 gram per watt o you should be getting about 1000 grams advanced growers can get 2-3 grams a watt with the right plants

If you need any other info PM me I can help you out alot more and go into further detail if I had all the info on your grow,


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe you have choosen a bad way to do that!! Why don't you change it ?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

check my grow im doing a 1000w first time


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

My canopy is defiantly out of control. Shortest plant is 3.5 ft tallest is over 6ft. Im going to grow only my fastest growing indica and bring the light down on it. It will be a while before the sativas come out because i have the crop running perpetually now, but Im gonna stop putting them in there for sure. Also gonna switch to the 5 gal pots. I gonna have to try some different nutes as well, I'm thinking AN. 

Any suggestions on preferable pruning methods suchas lollipoping or laddering?

Pics coming soon.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 15, 2010)

youll do alott better if you get some compost tea, if you do not want to make it you could get it from your local nursurey.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 15, 2010)

How do I make it


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 15, 2010)

theres a few different recipes, just look it up in the search on here and find one that works for you.


----------



## waz666 (Jul 15, 2010)

Like the other guy said bigger pots. I increased my yield by half, changing from 2 to 5 gallon pots. Bigger Roots nomrally equal bigger plants/yield. I know you don't have alot of space but measure out to the largest size pots you can spueze in there. Good luck


----------



## Rougar23 (Jul 15, 2010)

5 gallon container or pot would change a lot of that.


----------



## OZUT (Jul 15, 2010)

For indoors, 2 gallons is small and 5 is big. Also, why would you get a 5 gallon pot and only fill it with 3 gallons of soil? If your plants are only going to go 3 months from start to finish, you don't need more than 3 gallons. You'll save space using 3 instead of 5 gallons with 3 gallons of soil.

Like mentioned above, focus on your roots....big strong roots down there will give you bigger results up there. Your problem is also your nutes...if you're using nothing but fox farms 3 pack, that's not enough. Also, a single 1000 in a 9 x 9 room is pretty weak...Your plants will grow as good as your most limiting factor. If you're worried about electricity consumption and that sort of stuff, look into trading your single 1000 with (2) 600's. You'll get 1,200 watts in that room using just about the same ampage plus you'll have 2 light point sources. Not to mention all of your lights will be a lot closer to the light source.

One thing you could do with the different size plants, is put the small ones in the middle and surround them with the taller ones. Just rotate the taller ones a quarter turn every few days.....

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I thought I was doing alright my first grow, but after reading for the past three days I realized I was doing it all wrong. I have just went into work in the room for the last 8hrs. WOW!! what a difference. I replaced the containers up to 5 gals on my big sativas, Northern Lights and Lemon Skunk. I left the shorter plants in their 2 gal pots (they look good for this crop only 3.5ft tall, ill replace them all with 5 gals as I put a new plant in the room every three days, which is what I have been doing) Then I placed pots under all the the indica plants to raise them close to the light, and more even with that sativas, This allowed me crowed the plants much closer together, and as a result closer to the light and so I did. Now I must say the plants I have this crop got vegged much longer. I had one Northern were the top cola was reaching past the hood! Didn't have anything close to that last crop, maybe 5ft. Anyway I lsted the top so it can get shined on by the 1000 watt HPS, and all the side shoots will be come colas, this plant is just startin to bud up, it has a sister, but I had topped her going into veg so she didn't have this problem. I am also sure sure will now throw me sum bud that she is happy in her 5 gal container. They were very rootbound. I also quadtrouple staked up my lemon skunks so all the colas could get light, last crop I def cut them down a month early, The website said 8 weeks, they didn't look done so i cut em at 9 and got a zip of wispy stuff. I didn't realize that i had a real sativa pheno and it needed like 3 more weeks, so I have three get close no Imma let em go a month, that should through me some bud. I went through the entire crop and picked off all the little crap buds. Then finally, I had remembered I how I previously regretted not topping one northern, and how happy i was with lst it because now the side shoots would think they were top colas. I applied the same logic to all the indicas. Raised temps to 85. I'm going back to the grow store tomorrow to get some nutes. I still have a lot of reading to do on this and need more suggestions. I think after I do that you guys may have really saved my crop. It is a pepetual setup so I have plants in all stages and thus, I still have alot of time to increase the yield on many plants, and will see the "fruits" of my labor in the form of yield hopefully sooner than later. 

I really wish I took pictures before I started but believe me it is like night and day.

Ill put pics up of what it looks like now, and Ill get pics of last crop so you can get an idea of what it looked like before.

Much more room to walk around in there to now which is nice. =)


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 16, 2010)

i wanna see some northern lights pics, the nl is fking awsome.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 16, 2010)

here we go

picture 1. more even canopy picture 2. crop picture picture 3. LSD almost done 4. lsted LSD pheno 2 picture 5. lsted LSD pheno 1 picture 6. White widow, too pretty didn't touch it, really has won me over. picture 7. lemon skunk cola on left picture 8. Lsted LSD pheno 2 picture 9. Topped Northern left, LSted Northern Right.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 16, 2010)

hell ya man check out diiferent nutes and shit at tha store, have you heard of gravity itll make your nugs rock hard.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 16, 2010)

lemon skunk colas, have three plants like this.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 16, 2010)

that lemon skunk looks bad ass, ya the reason your not happy with your yield is because the distance between the light and your plants . but i guess you dont really have a choice those sativas are growing tall.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 16, 2010)

OZUT said:


> Also, why would you get a 5 gallon pot and only fill it with 3 gallons of soil? If your plants are only going to go 3 months from start to finish, you don't need more than 3 gallons. You'll save space using 3 instead of 5 gallons with 3 gallons of soil.


 A 3 and a 5 gallon pot have the same footprint and it also gives you the flexibility to add more soil if needed, like for a mother plant.


----------



## STZ (Jul 16, 2010)

When I grew indoors my first setup was very similar to yours (1000w, mylar, T5 veg, ~75 temp, FF nutes). My grow space was slightly smaller, however (maybe 7'x7'). I think the problem is the small containers. I started off using short veg times and 1 gallon containers and running like 44 plants or something. When I switched to 5 gallon is when I really started growing a lot of good weed (sometimes if the clones were already in 3 gallons when I got them I let them stay). 12 plants vegged to a good size (1.5-2.5 feet) and trained really well outyielded 40+ plants in the smaller containers by a long shot. I still never got anywhere near 1 gram a watt, but with a good indoor strain 700-800 grams is no problem with this setup. Good luck I hope you get your shit all dialed-in my man!


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jul 16, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> that lemon skunk looks bad ass, ya the reason your not happy with your yield is because the distance between the light and your plants . but i guess you dont really have a choice those sativas are growing tall.



Its actually pretty close to the light now, if I keep rotating them like a chicken and let em go another three weeks (chopped it a month early last crop) I think (and hope) it will come out pretty good!


----------



## Murfy (Jul 16, 2010)

here are some pics of my sativas at about 4 weeks,topped at 6th node(clones), tied down in first week of flower.-
i use el cheapo laundry baskets with landscape fabric in them, with soil less medium.they have eight gallons of soil in them.
under (2) 1k HPS with econo reflectors, and (3) 400W 7200K MH,with no reflectors, in a sealed room, with 15K btu of air con, and a small catalytic, LP heater for CO2.



my watering technique is similar to riddleme's "make it rain" style. except i don't flush through 3 times the volume of the pot. basically i water until i have plenty of runoff. then i wait until the pots are about 50% dry, then i feed just until runoff. this composes of about 5-6 gallons at water, and 2 gallons at feed. then i wait until the plants say they want water and i do it all over again.

for nutes i use;

dyna-gro FOLIAGE PRO all the way through. right now i am at 1 EC(5ml/g) at each feeding.

silica blast, all the way through @5ml/g, at every feeding

jack's dynamic duo. triple 20 all purpose, and 10-30-20 blossom booster.right now about 1 EC all purpose, and 2.5 EC blossom.

i don't use all the multi part super expensive nutes. i harvest about 10-12 ounces a piece, and run 4 plants in a cycle, with 2 cycles going at a time(4 week intervals, eight plants in the room).

i notice that the last week is really when mine bulk up alot. waiting until proper ripeness is critical.

hope this helps-murf


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 16, 2010)

When I was doing soil I was getting 2-3 ounces dried per plant in 2 gallon pots so there seems to be another issue with yours. I ran 12 plants per light. I was getting over 28 grams with 1 gallon pots too switching plants at about 7-8 inches tall. I was using Super Natural with Floralicious Plus and finishing with Bud Blaster. Great results with that stuff. 

GL


----------



## sensisensai (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like u have some solid advice, I would suggest lowering that temp back down. Ull be disaapointed to find fluffy buds again should u choose to keep temps so high without C02. Other than that, kudos my friend


----------



## mustang05racerx (Jul 16, 2010)

two gsl pot is a problem should be in 5gal or higher, and are you folar sparying nuets on the plants? if not you should with bloom and grow, 3rd run c02 for 3rd & 4th week of flower at 1850ppm to 1950ppm and then either stop and save money or cut down 1500 for 1st 4hr. day light you will see a 30% increase. also in a 9x9x10ft room you need two 1000's and I would lose the Mylar and switch to reflective plastic (get it at the hydro store white on one side black on the other) because mylar reflects heat more than light and does not through light right can get hot spots and uneven light over garden.


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

TonyPizzle187 said:


> Ok so I have what I think is a decent setup
> 
> -1000 Watt HPS (Flower) 9x9 Room
> -40,000 lumen t5 light (Veg) Small Closet
> ...



hahaha brother i believe you answered that question your self. haha i was like hmm i wonder what it could be... and then you said that... and i was just like hell yeah. i heard that it needs to be AT LEAST 3 gallons, if not 5. but i don't know shit, so don't take my advice... seriously.


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Dialing in things like when and how much to water, and when and how much to feed, is something that will come with experience. After a lot of trial and error, you'll settle into a schedule that works for you and your plants. One thing off the bat that I noticed, and it was mentioned before, go with bigger pots. *3-5 gallons as suggested. Get 5 gallon buckets and go with 3 gallons of soil which should give our plants some room to stretch.* Post some pics of your plants as that will help determine if you're doing something wrong. I also think your temps are kind cool. I run at about 80-85* which allows the plants to transpire and drink what I'm feeding them.


EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID! i LOVE how you said, 5 Gallon Buckets with ONLY 3 Gallons of Soil! SO SIMPLE yet i NEVER would have guessed that. thanks brother.


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

TonyPizzle187 said:


> ok my light is turning on soon...Ill get pics.... Im gonna go pick up some 5 gal squares tomorrow. *Do you think the pots will make a significant difference*, I was also considering switching to ebb and flow instead of getting bigger containers.


yeah i think that it will make a HUGE difference. because you have to think, the only way the girl grows is if it has roots, and there will come a point where the girl can not dig deeper and find more ground so she is stuck and eventually winds up using every little piece of available space. and to be honest--which again i do not necessarily know this for sure, but i would guess that--but i would bet money that when the girl begins to bud/bloom/flower it will need to and will develop NEW roots and stronger thicker ones and even make the older ones grow too... so that could have been your problem, there just wasn't enough room to grow and especially once you started budding them. but again i don't know shit!


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

OZUT said:


> For indoors, 2 gallons is small and 5 is big. *Also, why would you get a 5 gallon pot and only fill it with 3 gallons of soil?* If your plants are only going to go 3 months from start to finish, you don't need more than 3 gallons. You'll save space using 3 instead of 5 gallons with 3 gallons of soil.
> 
> Like mentioned above, focus on your roots....big strong roots down there will give you bigger results up there. Your problem is also your nutes...if you're using nothing but fox farms 3 pack, that's not enough. Also, a single 1000 in a 9 x 9 room is pretty weak...Your plants will grow as good as your most limiting factor. If you're worried about electricity consumption and that sort of stuff, look into trading your single 1000 with (2) 600's. You'll get 1,200 watts in that room using just about the same ampage plus you'll have 2 light point sources. Not to mention all of your lights will be a lot closer to the light source.
> 
> ...


hahahaha i'm so glad you said this, because it completely clicked within my idiotic stupid slow brain; after taking a rip too, and i read this it made sense: why would i put 3 gallons of soil in a 5 gallon pot? there will still be 2 gallons left over of empty space. damn i'm retarded. thanks OZUT.


----------



## TearDrop (Jul 16, 2010)

The PPM on the foxfarm nutes is super high... I would try something else with less filler


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> that lemon skunk looks bad ass, *ya the reason your not happy with your yield is because the distance between the light and your plants .* but i guess you dont really have a choice those sativas are growing tall.


YES SIR! i was JUST thinking that after seeing those pictures. and you DEFINITELY NEED to change all the pots out... they look so small for something that is striving to be so big. your girls look great, don't get me wrong, but the reason they are all wispy and lengthy is because of EXACTLY what brickedup JUST said about the distance of the lights and everyone else has been saying about the pots. you got to think... just because that light may produce 100,000 lumens doesn't mean it's exactly 100,000 lumens at every point within that area.


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

TearDrop said:


> The PPM on the foxfarm nutes is super high... I would try something else with less filler


what is it at?


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

TearDrop said:


> The PPM on the foxfarm nutes is super high... I would try something else with less filler


check out this -- http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## OZUT (Jul 17, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> A 3 and a 5 gallon pot have the same footprint and it also gives you the flexibility to add more soil if needed, like for a mother plant.



I use grow bags and the 5 gallons are wider than the 3 gallons....the extra 2 gallons isn't just stacked on top of the 3 to make 5. Maybe the pots you use are....Also, how does adding soil on top of the old soil solve your root bound problem? If you're root bound, you transplant into a bigger pot with the new soil on the bottom, not on top. If you're talking about a mother plant where continues watering could lower the soil level, I could understand adding a little bit more soil on top but again that doesn't make sense because you don't need to add 2 gallons worth.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 17, 2010)

The pots are fine. The problem is 24 plants under 1 light can only do so much. If you had 12 plants under the one light instead of 24, your yield will be the same per light, but go up per plant. Make sense?


----------



## cannakis (Jul 17, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> The pots are fine. The problem is 24 plants under 1 light can only do so much. If you had 12 plants under the one light instead of 24, your yield will be the same per light, but go up per plant. Make sense?


EXACTLY! what you said is exactly right researchkitty. reputation. cheers.


----------



## OZUT (Jul 17, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> The pots are fine. The problem is 24 plants under 1 light can only do so much. If you had 12 plants under the one light instead of 24, your yield will be the same per light, but go up per plant. Make sense?



That's why I suggested exchanging the single 1,000 with (2) 600's....He'll get 200 watts more, 2 light point sources and lumens received will be enormously more.....all the while he'll use an extra amp or 2


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

OZUT said:


> I use grow bags and the 5 gallons are wider than the 3 gallons....the extra 2 gallons isn't just stacked on top of the 3 to make 5. Maybe the pots you use are....Also, how does adding soil on top of the old soil solve your root bound problem? If you're root bound, you transplant into a bigger pot with the new soil on the bottom, not on top. If you're talking about a mother plant where continues watering could lower the soil level, I could understand adding a little bit more soil on top but again that doesn't make sense because you don't need to add 2 gallons worth.


 Who said anything about putting soil on top? I think my original statement was pretty clear.


----------



## OZUT (Jul 18, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> A 3 and a 5 gallon pot have the same footprint and it also gives you the flexibility to add more soil if needed, like for a mother plant.



I don't usually argue on these boards, because to each his own, but it's pretty hard to misunderstand what you wrote...this dude's looking for advice and yours needed some additional information


----------



## johnnycash (Jul 18, 2010)

Pots will have a huge play in how big your root systems get the bigger the system bigger the plant yield. Try adding a few weeks on the veg. Really try to root bound them in a small pot then move to your flowering pot 3 gallon plus. Recommend 5 for best yield. Or smart pot 3 
http://gthydroponic.com/shop/gt/pots-containers/smart-pot/


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 18, 2010)

the bigger the root,tha bigger the fruit


----------



## OZUT (Jul 18, 2010)

Smart pots are the shit man...your roots get air pruned and by the time you're done with the grow you end up with just a massive root system...Invest in Root Excelurator....it's like $70 but super concentrated...you use like .3 ml per liter which comes to 1.2 ml per gallon...It's one of the single best items you can add to your nutrient line


----------



## iscrog4food (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah in a 9x9 you need 2 1000's. On average a 1000 is good for a 4x4. Also keeping the light so far from the indicas will reduce yield. I use 5 gallon homer buckets from the depot and i put about 5 cm of hydroton in the bottom to keep from overwatering and to filter runoff before i catch it. So total soil volume is a bit over 3 gallon. Hope this helps


----------



## Murfy (Jul 20, 2010)

in a 9x9 you need 4 1000's, if one covers 4x4-


----------



## po'thead (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure no one has mentioned this, but you should definitely switch to a horizontal reflector. This will increase the amount of light your plants receive by something like 40%.


----------



## jpknowmad (Jul 27, 2010)

just go read some posts by uncle ben


----------

